# Ethernet non disponible



## Tahn (22 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tou.te.s,

J'ai installé Windows 10 via Boot Camp pour la première fois sur mon MacBook Pro 16" en 10.15.5.

L'installation semble s'être bien déroulée.
Une fois windows lancé, je n'ai pas le port Ethernet reconnu, seul le wifi marche.

Puis en revenant sur macOS, la connexion ethernet que j'utilise jusqu'à présent via un hub ne fonctionne pas non, plus.
Dans les préférences réseaux, il est déconnecté.

J'ai déjà fait une réinitialisation du SMC, sans succès : https://support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT201295

Auriez-vous déjà rencontré ce genre de situation et élucider la question ?

Merci pour vos lumières.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2020)

Tahn a dit:


> J'ai installé Windows 10 via Boot Camp pour la première fois sur mon MacBook Pro 16" en 10.15.5.





Tahn a dit:


> Une fois windows lancé, je n'ai pas le port Ethernet reconnu, seul le wifi marche.


Il n'y a pas de port Ethernet... https://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro-16/specs/ ...ce doit-être ton adaptateur le problème.


----------



## Tahn (22 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de port Ethernet... https://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro-16/specs/ ...ce doit-être ton adaptateur le problème.



Effectivement, il faudrait que j'essaie d'en trouver un autre.

Cela dit, avant mon installation de BootCamp, cet adaptateur (LMP USB-C mini Dock 60W) fonctionnait parfaitement. Là il fonctionne toujours pour le reste sauf l'Ethernet.

Pour la partition Windows, existe-t-il un pilote pour ce genre d'adapteur ethernet ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2020)

Tahn a dit:


> Cela dit, avant mon installation de BootCamp, cet adaptateur (LMP USB-C mini Dock 60W) fonctionnait parfaitement.


Ce ne sera pas le même prix, mais autant acheter un modèle vendu par Apple.


Tahn a dit:


> Pour la partition Windows, existe-t-il un pilote pour ce genre d'adapteur ethernet ?


Il n'y a jamais eu besoin de pilote, c'est un port physique tout comme dans un vrai PC.


----------

